

Worqshop: run your Python/Ruby scripts from the iPad - donny
http://worqbench.tumblr.com/post/26487679975/runner-add-on

======
nicholassmith
Nice, I've not heard of this before and I'm about to start the process of
picking a code editor for my ipad.

I will say this, I wonder if Apple would approve it if you were running the
code locally. They've certainly eased off in some respects about people
running interpreted code locally for certain applications. The difficultly
would be then building the interpreter in without a load of hacks and
workarounds and spending lots of time for Apple to potentially say no.

------
jasomill
I guess what I don't understand about all these "run $INTERPRETER in the cloud
to avoid App Store restrictions" is that this seems like entirely too much
effort to avoid one's choice of a $99 developer license or a jailbreak. I've
personally been tooling around with HyperCard on my (non-jailbroken) iPad
lately, which took about five minutes with Google, ten minutes with Xcode, and
five more with the System 6 Finder to get installed.

~~~
chid
me neither. just install python and ruby from cydia

far easier, no. red to wait for the cloud :)

